# I finished my felted sheep



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I finished the sheep just in time for our anniversary! His muzzle is a bit too big, but I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## soozieq (Aug 14, 2013)

I love them. Good job!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

They are amazing! Beautiful work!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

They are amazing!!! I love them both! :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, wow! Really cute!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

They are more than perfect. I'm in love and I love the setting you put them in. Just the best!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! They're great!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OH - I love, love, love these! Lots of personality in that little face.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Awww! Those are super cute! Humm, maybe I need to start needle felting again..


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

The sheep are so cute. I tried needle felting for awhile, but couldn't get the animals to look realistic like yours. It does take some talent, and you have nailed it!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Great job !


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, wow....these are so cute. You really are talented.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

STUNNING!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I love them!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are terrific.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love them, they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Good job! They look almost real.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love them - I'm not so great at making little critters but I certainly love them


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done and the muzzles look just fine.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, I think they are adorable.


----------



## Lizeard (Feb 4, 2013)

Very cute.....love them!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I really love them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely! Well done.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are so adorable. Did you use a kit ? I have been wanting to give it a try. Was it easy?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> These are so adorable. Did you use a kit ? I have been wanting to give it a try. Was it easy?


Well, I sortof used a kit. Moma879 put together some roving for me for the Lincoln sheep, which I purchased. There was plenty in my "kit" for a second sheep, but I used some roving I had on hand for the fleece of the white one.

I used the video: Sheep Needle Felting Tutorial by Yelena Poghosyan on YouTube for instruction. And I watched it over, and over, and over......


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Amazing! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh those are darling!!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Your sheep are beautiful. I love the grey locks. Do you have a pattern for them?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> Well, I sortof used a kit. Moma879 put together some roving for me for the Lincoln sheep, which I purchased. There was plenty in my "kit" for a second sheep, but I used some roving I had on hand for the fleece of the white one.
> 
> I used the video: Sheep Needle Felting Tutorial by Yelena Poghosyan on YouTube for instruction. And I watched it over, and over, and over......


Thank you for this information...????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

OMG that’s so adorable


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh I just saw this!! I love it!!!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG!!! They are perfect! Their little faces look real! You really captured the expression and especially the eyes!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow looks amazing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow looks amazing ☺


----------

